# Touring - Western France



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi.

We are thinking of touring France at the end of May for 7 days, we was 

thinking of La Rochelle or Bordeaux region could anybody please give us any 

information on good camp sites or aires where we could stay.

Thanks.

Sue.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just checking you appreciate that's up to 1650 miles there and back without any exploring.

Dave


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Dave, 

Thank you for your reply, we have 7 days in france.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sue

Have you had a look at the campsite directory on this forum? There are loads listed for that area.
The aire behind the train station at La Rochelle is good for easy access to the center. Also try the islands just off the coast and the Venise Vert area near Coulon just a little inland.

Trevor


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We liked this site, Camping Beau Soleil at Bordeaux:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1944

Very convenient for the city.

G


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

its a 2 day drive each way that leaves you 3 days in the landes area here are a few sites in that area http://www.tourisme-landes.com/Hebergement_Campings_Landes_2.html
also around la rochelle http://www.tourisme.fr/camping/camping-charente-maritime.htm
chapter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You don't want to spend most of your precious seven days just travelling on the road.

You haven't advised us which crossing route you will be taking, but if it is a western one then I would suggest that you look at north Brittany or further south around Quimper.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Previous responses mention that Bordeaux and back in a week is quite a lot of driving but if you do it St Emillion just south of Bordeaux is very picturesque and renowned for it being a wine producing area.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Like several others, I wouldn't want to go that far in just a week, but whatever suits you. 

If you decide to visit Southern Brittany instead, the area around La Boule is very interesting, and you can have the best moules I have ever tasted under  >>this<<  rather pretty sun canopy.

Cheers


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening and "up themariners"!

(It can't be a coincidence that you are from NE Lincs and have taken the user name "themariners". Are you a Town supporter?)

Back to your title: I would ask that you seriously rethink your plans. Our friend Chapter puts it well but I think he is being very kind. If Auntie Sandra and I were going that far and "touring" (your word) then we would look at 3 to 4 days to reach La Rochelle or Bordeaux.

France is a huge country by comparison to the UK. If you tried driving from Land's End to John O'Groats in two days, would you call that "touring"? After three days' touring the chosen area, you then have two days' return. 

Why consider driving endlessly to a place in France to spend so little time there?

You live in the Grimsby area, in which case a large part of a day is going to be spent reaching Dover and crossing the Channel. The return journey takes the same. That's TWO days gone from your seven. You have FIVE days left to sample France.  

Having crossed at Dover, I would advise that you travel perhaps about 200 miles per day maximum. By taking your time, you will be able to see the beautiful countryside and delightful villages through which you are "touring". You would be able to stop when something interests you. You would be able to sample the frites in the laybys.  

Each to his own but we have found that the best way to tour France is to visit for 2 to 3 weeks. This year we are going for four. There are just so many places with the "wow factor". It hurts to drive through them without stopping.  

Whatever you decide, I seriously hope you enjoy the experience and end up wanting MORE! :wink: 

If you wish me to make further contributions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Similar to what some of the others have said, on the last trip we lingered longer than we should have in the La Rochelle area and had to make a dash back to Calais. We reached about 40Kms away from the terminal and then gave up for the night, very tired. The van we have as cruise with an auto box which makes for relaxing driving without these I don't think we would have got that far.

Saying all that a friend of mine did the South of Spain in a week. So one mans meat etc.

If I was going for one week, depending on the time of year you can't Normandy. 

Any way have a great time.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

If you get to La rochelle, head to the south of the town near the marina and boat builders area and you will see the signs for the Aire, we have used it many times and its a nice walk into town. There is a dump point just down the road outside a camp site thats available.

Have fun.

ian


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi. 

Thanks everbody who has got back to me, as my other half has just told me, 

we have 10 days in total so we said roughly about 7 days actually in France.

After hearing the comments we now think we will have to try and stay longer 

or go later on in the year. Thankyou again.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

themariners said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks everbody who has got back to me, as my other half has just told me,
> 
> ...


I think you are being very wise Sue.

Even in a modern motorhome with all the bells and whistles in the cab, 200 miles in a day is about enough if you want to enjoy the journey.

We aim at about 150 miles per day if we want to stay in "holiday mode" during the driving, and that gives us time to stop for a cup of coffee and one of those almond croissants that we can't make in the UK, and a stroll around a nice little town when we stop for lunch.

In case I sound like a total wimp, I have driven 780 miles at one go. It was in a powerful sports car, overnight through Spain, with 4 extra Hella rally lights, but above all it was bloody stupid and I didn't enjoy it one bit!!!

I'm a lot older and at least a little wiser now, and the holiday starts as we turn out of our drive! Don't forget Chez Hubert at Erdeven. Moules to die for!!

Have fun


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi there im also in Grimsby and in june were setting off to france for two weeks,the idea is just to see how far we can go before turning around i expect to make it to marseille at least going via bordeaux.when i was younger ,a lot younger ! myself and three friends did get as far as Pisa and venice and came back via Switzerland all in two weeks not sure i"d want to do that now though


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Suggest you make for Tours and then continue up the Loire Valley, bet you wont get far as it is so worth seeing
Bob


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

themariners said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, we have 7 days in france.


He's right. Most of them will be on the move - but the customer is always right.


----------

